# Warhammer total war confirmed.



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Just stumbled across this thread.

Apparently in the Art of Total War book they refer to taking the series to a fantasy setting with Warhammer Total War. Now lets hope they learned from Rome II and don't mess it up.

Http://www.twcenter.net/forums/showthread.php?677233-Total-War-WARHAMMER-officially-revealed


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll wait for an official announcement before I get excited. But awesome all the same if it's a go. Be quite a step for them though. All the other total wars have different factions with their own special units, perks etc. But this will be whole races, with completely different....well everything, units, abilities, buildings. 

In any case I hope it's better than Mark of Chaos, wasn't awful, but it had no staying power. Although it was almost all worth it just for that epic cinematic.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> In any case I hope it's better than Mark of Chaos, wasn't awful, but it had no staying power. Although it was almost all worth it just for that epic cinematic.


Gods yes: http://youtu.be/W_jI8lmQivA is a brilliant piece of work.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Total War; Rome 2; Chariots are broken.

Total War; Warhammer - Flying Chariots pulled by birds of prey larger than a man carrying a Bolt Thrower.

This could be interesting. =).


----------

